# West Branch Touted For Walleye



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jack Kiser, a pretty well-known local outdoor writer, wrote a Fishing Lake forecast and rating 1-5(by species) for NE Ohio inland lakes for the Ravenna Record Courier Sunday. Interestingly, he ranked West Branch #1 for Walleye and said it has Become the pre-emminent Best walleye "inland" lake in the State for walleye! Might not be exact wording but that's the gist of it. It may be, but not sure exactly what his justification would be. The lake is "difficult" to target walleye, and if people are catching them, they're sure keeping it to themselves! Maybe a "Good" thing! I think he's a member here, perhaps he'll chime in?


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I've heard that it was the #1 lake in ohio for musky, maybe that's what it was meant to read.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Those write ups in the courier about local lake fishing Are a joke . Every year it’s about the same wording on area lakes, example trout off the pump house at Hodgson, I read those articles for the past years and only a few things change every year it’s printed. Back in the day bill gressard was the outdoor writer and had good reading. Granted west branch has decent walleye, but Lake Erie is # 1 in the state.. ok off my soapbox..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

snag said:


> Those write ups in the courier about local lake fishing Are a joke . Every year it’s about the same wording on area lakes, example trout off the pump house at Hodgson, I read those articles for the past years and only a few things change every year it’s printed. Back in the day bill gressard was the outdoor writer and had good reading. Granted west branch has decent walleye, but Lake Erie is # 1 in the state.. ok off my soapbox..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> When did Erie become an inland lake in Ohio?


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

snag said:


> Those write ups in the courier about local lake fishing Are a joke . Every year it’s about the same wording on area lakes, example trout off the pump house at Hodgson, I read those articles for the past years and only a few things change every year it’s printed. Back in the day bill gressard was the outdoor writer and had good reading. Granted west branch has decent walleye, but Lake Erie is # 1 in the state.. ok off my soapbox..
> 
> 
> you're not wrong, those "exclusive, breaking reports" are recycled since about 1970, I have old books and mags which have the same stuff since then ... those writers like to write an article, tweak about 20 words every now and then and release it as new, the authors names are withheld to protect the innocent  the super hot lake, secret spots and special techniques for every month that are published in Ohio Game and Fish each spring haven't changed in 40 years, Maumee river in April, Sandusky Bay for cats, hell, I bet someone is writing about the great bite in LaDont  I bet this years match mine from about 1980 almost word for word ... I quit buying most mags and papers because they just recycle old news ...


you're not wrong, those "exclusive, breaking reports" are recycled since about 1970, I have old books and mags which have the same stuff since then ... those writers like to write an article, tweak about 20 words every now and then and release it as new, the authors names are withheld to protect the innocent  the super hot lake, secret spots and special techniques for every month that are published in Ohio Game and Fish each spring haven't changed in 40 years, Maumee river in April, Sandusky Bay for cats, hell, I bet someone is writing about the great bite in LaDont  I bet this years match mine from about 1980 almost word for word ... I quit buying most mags and papers because they just recycle old news ...[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah I also take those write ups with a grain of salt. Very little truth or an exaggeration to what is in reality.

I'd grade WB a solid B- for Mr. Marble Eyes. She gives up some pigs though...just gotta do some prodding around.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Just like ladue.. World renound walleye and crappie fisheries north of the mason Dixon lol


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I like the guy, he had a fishing show for a bit. I do think that he just calls the bait shops that he lists with reports. He is also quite the poet.

*MUSKIE*

5. Lake Erie: Attention recently attributed to Bass Islands muskies long overdue. Middle Bass the standout.

4. Tappan Dam: Overlooked but some biggies lurk here.

3. Milton: Good population in the river.

2. Leesville Lake: Long a regular stop on the muskie circuits.

1. West Branch: Nowadays generally conceded to be the Buckeye State’s premier muskie destination.


*CRAPPIE*

5. Portage Lakes: Good numbers of decent size in backbays and the Boneyard.

4. Mogadore: With a dearth of shoreline cover, local sticks focus on vertical jigging deeper areas off islands.

3. Berlin Reservoir: Very popular spring and fall destination for its impressive numbers of true slabs.

2. West Branch: Edges out nearby Berlin based on a terrific 2019.

1. Mosquito: Old adage that the average crappie here outweighs the average walleye carries some weight. Pikie Bay and Cemetery region remain favorites.

*WALLEYE*

5. Mosquito: Chronic and consistent overstocking has resulted in notoriously stunted population.

4. Milton: Trolling crawler harnesses near the dam a popular approach.

3. Berlin: Problem here is narrowing down this huge inland fishery to productive stretches.

2. West Branch: Arguably the state’s best inland walleye destination. Nearby Mark’s Bait & Tackle is a reliable source of current info.

1. Lake Erie: All indications are we stand on the precipice of Lake Erie’s best walleye angling since the glory years of the 1980s. Plethora of undersized spikes must be tolerated until then.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Uglystix said:


> I like the guy, he had a fishing show for a bit. I do think that he just calls the bait shops that he lists with reports. He is also quite the poet.
> 
> *MUSKIE*
> 
> ...


Thx for posting this, stix. To those who are cynical, take it for what It's worth(to you)! The guy probably fishes more than the majority of us(anybody who can target SM and Northerns of good proportions in the Cuyahoga(and have success), must know a bit more than the average Joe! If I was new to the area and wanted to target a specific species, this article would be a terrific starting point!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Just my 2 cents about information coming from Jack. I grew up in the Falls as a kid with him as the local bait shop owner. He used to tell us that he caught so many walleye out of the Cuyahoga that they were a nuisance to him. I've caught one walleye in the Akron area of the Hoga and my brother caught 1 walleye out of the Hoga in MANY years of fishing it and fishing it hard.
Another tip he gave us kids was to try fishing the middle of Punderson deep when ice fishing for trout because they hold deep there in the winter...... I could list a few other things but im sure you get it. Yeah,Jacks been around a while but I'd prefer getting my regional updates from a guy under a bridge using a cane pole and canned corn.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I got one good tip from Jack about 20 years ago when I stopped to buy bait and saw a video he had showing on his TV behind the counter that showed a good spot for smallmouth on the river and them catching fish. That has been my go to spot for 19 years now!

I too have only caught 1 walleye in the river in many years of fishing. That was just last year!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

bdawg said:


> I got one good tip from Jack about 20 years ago when I stopped to buy bait and saw a video he had showing on his TV behind the counter that showed a good spot for smallmouth on the river and them catching fish. That has been my go to spot for 19 years now!
> 
> I too have only caught 1 walleye in the river in many years of fishing. That was just last year!


 Used to fish one section that was super hard to get to and if you didnt know about it,well it was a great place for teenage kids to hangout,do teenage kids things and literally catch as many smallmouth,rockbass,channels,largemouth, carp and occasional pike as you want. Now that i look back,dang was that hard spot to get to and id never do that now that im fat and 40,lol. Also we would slay the pike up above monroe falls dam putting our jon boats in at middlebury road. Ive only fished the hoga a few times since back to Ohio.... But back to walleyes at W.B.... You really hear mixed reports about the eyes in there and i definitely wouldnt rate is as being a phenomenal lake for them. Some DNR guys will say its stocked occasionally and some will say its just leftover saugs and walls mixing together with small reproduction but extremely low targeting fishing pressure since nobody targets them there. Some friends have gotten a few and even 2's or 3's but ive never heard anything but stories regarding limits over the last 10 years.Who knows. When i go there i just target muskie exclusively.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Milton would be my 1st option, WB would be 2nd for walleyes. Persistence is what separates them. When I decided to pursuit walleye on WB, I put in a ton of time reading the maps and making a game plan, but keeping it simple - stupid. Simple presentations, prime times with consistent weather were in play, and walleye in the cooler. 

April. Wind-swept points. Jig and minnow.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

1MoreKast said:


> Milton would be my 1st option, WB would be 2nd for walleyes. Persistence is what separates them. When I decided to pursuit walleye on WB, I put in a ton of time reading the maps and making a game plan, but keeping it simple - stupid. Simple presentations, prime times with consistent weather were in play, and walleye in the cooler.
> 
> April. Wind-swept points. Jig and minnow.


The last time i targeted eyes at wb i got this guy on a jig and minnow on 4lb light. Thought i had a snag until it started swimming,lol. Never heard of flats in there until i got this one.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Karl Wolf said:


> The last time i targeted eyes at wb i got this guy on a jig and minnow on 4lb light. Thought i had a snag until it started swimming,lol. Never heard of flats in there until i got this one.


Healthy fish!! Smile says it all right there.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Walleyes in the branch.. petosh, not many, flatties..smallies.. unheard of.. y'all just keep trucking to Berlin...

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

westbranchbob said:


> Walleyes in the branch.. petosh, not many, flatties..smallies.. unheard of.. y'all just keep trucking to Berlin...
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Nice to hear from you, it's been a while. Was starting to wonder what happened.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i don't know about #1 in the state, but when I was younger and the wind would blow just right blowing you out of the bays towards the main lake we caught some really nice walleye drifting a leach on a single hook behind a few split shot.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice to hear from you, it's been a while. Was starting to wonder what happened.


I'm still here, just went quiet for a spell...I'm still catching them. Rather my daughter is. Lol









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> I'm still here, just went quiet for a spell...I'm still catching them. Rather my daughter is. Lol
> View attachment 357253
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


YOU TOOK MY SPOT!! THIEF THEIF haha nice work good to see someone is pulling some eyes haven't tried the shore game been chasing the crappie and trolling. P.s not a spot I've fished that I can think of but good sign they are hungry!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

set-the-drag said:


> YOU TOOK MY SPOT!! THIEF THEIF haha nice work good to see someone is pulling some eyes haven't tried the shore game been chasing the crappie and trolling. P.s not a spot I've fished that I can think of but good sign they are hungry!


Shore game is all I've had for awhile..just starting to heat up....I'll post more pics after the weekend... hopefully

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I've fished the Hoga the past 40 years from Hiram Rapids to the CVNP. Caught a few Walleye down in the CVNP but NEVER any up near Hiram. My cousin lives on the river up in Hiram and has not caught a Walleye in 50+ years.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I fish branch for musky alot, due to covering so much water quickly and doing a good bit of jigging I mark alot of fish that look like walleye to me on sonar. If I want walleye I'll go to Erie but one of these days I should give walleye a shot just to see if I can put something together, I know so many good spots that would/should hold them its very tempting. However, I'd rather catch one musky to 50 walleye LOL


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Catch all them dang toothy critters you can....they ruin my gear...but don't bother with the walleye...most of those marks your seeing are carp 

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've caught a few million  walleye over the years, I know what walleye marks look like  

I do leave them alone so no worries, I personally don't want to be responsible for putting a dent in the population. haha


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Since the early '70's, I have fished Erie a considerable amount, as well as West Branch(fairly close by), for hard and soft water walleye, and I have found WB to be the very much More difficult place to get numbers of legal/keeper walleye! The frequent bottom contour variations, and other characteristic differences make it a different game all together, IMO. I've read k gones reports/comments in the Lake Erie forum and recognize him as one of many very good "Erie" eye fishermen on this site. I would like to see him, perhaps on his next WB musky trip, target walleye at some of his "spots" for a few hours(before or after targeting musky perhaps?) and start a thread abt his observations, hopefully with photos! The Time is very good presently as the walleye(much as at Erie) should be still in their post spawn feeding phase. I for one would find this very interesting.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Since the early '70's, I have fished Erie a considerable amount, as well as West Branch(fairly close by), for hard and soft water walleye, and I have found WB to be the very much More difficult place to get numbers of legal/keeper walleye! The frequent bottom contour variations, and other characteristic differences make it a different game all together, IMO. I've read k gones reports/comments in the Lake Erie forum and recognize him as one of many very good "Erie" eye fishermen on this site. I would like to see him, perhaps on his next WB musky trip, target walleye at some of his "spots" for a few hours(before or after targeting musky perhaps?) and start a thread abt his observations, hopefully with photos! The Time is very good presently as the walleye(much as at Erie) should be still in their post spawn feeding phase. I for one would find this very interesting.


I think I should be there to witness this just in case he tries to pull a fast one ...but seriously y'all... shhhh....and as far as hard water...yikes...I've yet to crack that case...hardest lake I've ever fished in the winter.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I caught some really nice ones last year. Was fishing at night right before a front moved in. I was targeting them on the flats adjacent to deep water. Casting HJ10s into about 7ft, once that bait started to enter the transition, I hooked up. It was pretty fast paced. Unfortunately the storm blew me off the lake. It actually snowed pretty good on the way home. So I guess I was lucky that night. Idk. If I was closer to WB I’d fish it more for walleye because the ones I took home were all over 6-7lbers. I posted a report on it with the areas I found. I shared a ton of information for local guys to use and figure them out. Guess nobody capitalized on that post? I can honestly say that for my first and only time targeting walleye on WB, I was impressed.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My uncle Bill new how to catch walleye at west branch a little. He did really well at Hogsdon too. He would drop a jig and minnow or crawler or leech at the edge of a weed bed and get walleye and bass. He caught 2 really nice walleye at west branch about 2 weeks before he was tragically hit by a pickup truck while do road work. He caught those fish in May or June about 6 years ago. I will always remember the picture his wife took of him holding those walleye in the backyard at his house.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> I shared a ton of information for local guys to use and figure them out.


West Branch Walleye Bonanza. I remember that post. Big fish.


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> I caught some really nice ones last year. Was fishing at night right before a front moved in. I was targeting them on the flats adjacent to deep water. Casting HJ10s into about 7ft, once that bait started to enter the transition, I hooked up. It was pretty fast paced. Unfortunately the storm blew me off the lake. It actually snowed pretty good on the way home. So I guess I was lucky that night. Idk. If I was closer to WB I’d fish it more for walleye because the ones I took home were all over 6-7lbers. I posted a report on it with the areas I found. I shared a ton of information for local guys to use and figure them out. Guess nobody capitalized on that post? I can honestly say that for my first and only time targeting walleye on WB, I was impressed.


I searched for the post. No luck. Care to summarize? Not looking for Lat/Long just general info, and patterns that worked for you. Thanks!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jetdrivr said:


> I searched for the post. No luck. Care to summarize? Not looking for Lat/Long just general info, and patterns that worked for you. Thanks!


click on 
allwayzfishin
and check his posts,this way you will find that,could be few pages post back.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It was posted late fall, I know of one spot , I’ve caught eyes there, good read , it had sheet ice a week or so after I read it. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Hit the branch this A.M. 2 10 inch crappie. 1 musky on 6lb. And 2 hit that I'm sure musky. Yesterday and today from 530 A.M. til around 7 those musky were everywhere shallow.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was hoping to ice fish West Branch for Walleyes this past Winter but we didn't have any Winter . So, I didn't get to go there or anywhere else for them. I went to Hawaii instead.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Not a bad choice


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Whaler said:


> I was hoping to ice fish West Branch for Walleyes this past Winter but we didn't have any Winter . So, I didn't get to go there or anywhere else for them. I went to Hawaii instead.


Any luck on the eyes in Hawaii? Lol


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

I’m thinking of hitting West Branch for the first time tomorrow. Any recommendations for shore spots? I don’t know where to start looks like a ton of shoreline


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The dam has about a mile of rip rap to fish.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

TheRealEyeCatcher said:


> I’m thinking of hitting West Branch for the first time tomorrow. Any recommendations for shore spots? I don’t know where to start looks like a ton of shoreline


Rock spring road causeway


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

No Walleyes in Hawaii just Hula girls !


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Speaking of walleye, we landed a 14in walleye while crappie fishing on sunday. lost another.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Since the early '70's, I have fished Erie a considerable amount, as well as West Branch(fairly close by), for hard and soft water walleye, and I have found WB to be the very much More difficult place to get numbers of legal/keeper walleye! The frequent bottom contour variations, and other characteristic differences make it a different game all together, IMO. I've read k gones reports/comments in the Lake Erie forum and recognize him as one of many very good "Erie" eye fishermen on this site. I would like to see him, perhaps on his next WB musky trip, target walleye at some of his "spots" for a few hours(before or after targeting musky perhaps?) and start a thread abt his observations, hopefully with photos! The Time is very good presently as the walleye(much as at Erie) should be still in their post spawn feeding phase. I for one would find this very interesting.


So many fish so little time. It would be good to do one day I have my kid out, when I go to Branch I'm on a mission from god to catch musky, when I take my kid I'll do whatever.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Hit the branch after work. 1 large mouth 1 musky and multiple hits. Waters chocolate milk and rough. And the best part no one around!!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

K gonefishin said:


> So many fish so little time. It would be good to do one day I have my kid out, when I go to Branch I'm on a mission from god to catch musky, when I take my kid I'll do whatever.


The musky in west branch are hitting on everything this yr. Have had so many getting tired of them. Just caught one on a 1/8 jig fishing for crappie. 6lb line


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

That was this wkend. Just hit on a couple this afternoon as well. You shouldn't have any problem if you want to get one.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

By boat or from shore.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Until I get on the water at WB...then they all scatter to other end!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Shore


----------

